# Selling kids?



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

What do you sell your kids for? Registered and unregistered? I have f1 and f5 mini nubians due soon. The f5 kids are out of good milk lines and the f1 dad is but mom not so much.

Have a lady interested in nonregistered kids for the price.... she says pets. But you never know. She is wantin a buck and doeling. So she is plannin on breedin. That tells me she doesn’t only want pets in my brain. Or am i just bein ugly in my thinkin? :/. I think she jus doesn’t want pay the price for registered kids is all and i can understand that. But my thinkin.... we paid a bit of monies for these animals so we could register the kids and get a lil more money for them plus reg are easier to get rid of here. The makin more money on the kids wasn’t our decidin factor on doin reg stock. It was the easier to get rid of kids part. I guess it just makes me angry to feel like i am bein told stories to because she doesnt want to pay registered price. If that makes sense. And i know i don’t have to sell to her period or even sell them unregistered. . So i guess this is part lookin for info and part vent.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Offer to wether him since he will be a pet.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

:up:
That seems like the best choice. Honestly, I don't think you are being ugly In your thinking at all. I have had someone trying to lower my prices because they were to be "pets" but then she got angry and didn't want to buy him when I said I will not sell without banding him, because he is not an animal I want to be breeding (slit scrotum, and fish teats) Yes he was very flashy and colorful and a lot of people like that, but no way I would sell him a buck, especially since he was a dairy animal. When someone buys a male and a female of my animals I will always assume breeding. If they want pets they can get 2 females or 2 males (Or a female and a wether)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

We bought ours as strictly pets. One , Sinatra came with paperwork, we still wethered him. If our plans change, we will purchase documented breeding stock for what ever those plans may be.
Our other goats are not, in my opinion, suitable for dairy breeding. From seeing dam's udders.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Offer to wether him since he will be a pet.


My tired stressed brain hadnt even thunk of that! Great idea!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I will not lower my price for mine as pets if I believe they will be good milkers and breeding quality. If she wants pets, I'd def wether him and sell at wether price. My stipulation would be a weather and doe at pet price. 

My plan for specific bucks I may get will be to wether and sell if I don't think they are going to be of good breeding quality. If they are ok quality, I haven't decided if I'd sell as an unregistered buck for those that want a buck for milk but not breeding for selling...I don't want my herd name on mediocre bucks and have them contributing to the breeding standard. But for a backyard milker, maybe? I haven't made up my mind on that yet.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It doesn’t matter if you were after making a bunch of money because they were registered or not, the bottom line is they ARE worth more money! I have boers but I come across this very often. Lots of people don’t care about papers and that is FINE! Everyone wants goats for different reasons. But unless I am having trouble selling my kids for what they are worth I won’t drop the price, pet, butcher, breeding, it doesn’t matter what they pitch to me. What I tell people when they approach me like this is “I can’t lower the price at this time. If I do lower the price you will be the first to know” she is not the only one that wants no papers, those breeders are out there she can go find them. If she is dead set on your stock well I guess she needs to pay for those papers. 
I don’t look at pet homes as not breeding though. She might enjoy kids or not want to deal with a doe screaming her head off every month or the risk of UC and really the list goes on. With dairy there is also the fact she just might want milk for herself. So I wouldn’t be too angry that she is trying to pull one over on you, but no one is going to look out for you and your business but YOU!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they are registerable, sell them for that price. Since you don't know what they are really going to do with them, I'd sell them for full price. I'd even hand her the registration papers for her to do whatever she wants with them. You can always say you only sell registered and she can choose to register or not.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> If they are registerable, sell them for that price. Since you don't know what they are really going to do with them, I'd sell them for full price. I'd even hand her the registration papers for her to do whatever she wants with them. You can always say you only sell registered and she can choose to register or not.


Yes!!! I don't care if they don't want the papers, if they paid for them they get them. They can throw them away, burn them to keep warm or whatever they wish. It will also save you a headache down the road if the buyer decides to sell her or want her registered, or her offspring, and they come back asking for them, and you have to explain that the papers cost more blah blah. If you decide to sell without papers and they or someone else comes at you for them (which happens so often and is so annoying) you can tell them it papers were offered on the goat she would have them. Another way to safe this from happening is don't tattoo the goat unless it's being sold with papers. Put a scrapies tag in instead


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> It doesn't matter if you were after making a bunch of money because they were registered or not, the bottom line is they ARE worth more money! I have boers but I come across this very often. Lots of people don't care about papers and that is FINE! Everyone wants goats for different reasons. But unless I am having trouble selling my kids for what they are worth I won't drop the price, pet, butcher, breeding, it doesn't matter what they pitch to me. What I tell people when they approach me like this is "I can't lower the price at this time. If I do lower the price you will be the first to know" she is not the only one that wants no papers, those breeders are out there she can go find them. If she is dead set on your stock well I guess she needs to pay for those papers.
> I don't look at pet homes as not breeding though. She might enjoy kids or not want to deal with a doe screaming her head off every month or the risk of UC and really the list goes on. With dairy there is also the fact she just might want milk for herself. So I wouldn't be too angry that she is trying to pull one over on you, but no one is going to look out for you and your business but YOU!





Jessica84 said:


> Yes!!! I don't care if they don't want the papers, if they paid for them they get them. They can throw them away, burn them to keep warm or whatever they wish. It will also save you a headache down the road if the buyer decides to sell her or want her registered, or her offspring, and they come back asking for them, and you have to explain that the papers cost more blah blah. If you decide to sell without papers and they or someone else comes at you for them (which happens so often and is so annoying) you can tell them it papers were offered on the goat she would have them. Another way to safe this from happening is don't tattoo the goat unless it's being sold with papers. Put a scrapies tag in instead


Interesting thoughts. I posted a new post about registered vs unregistered selling to get thoughts as I'm deciding how to go about all of this. I did think about selling with no papers and ppl can come back because they have a tattoo, then I thought, well if I don't tattoo any except the registered then no one can come back.

And good thoughts about they pay the price, give them the papers and they can register or not. When I bought my beagle, they gave me papers (we did used to show so I knew all about it) but I never got around to registering her. She's 11 years old now. She was just a familydog for us.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> It doesn't matter if you were after making a bunch of money because they were registered or not, the bottom line is they ARE worth more money! I have boers but I come across this very often. Lots of people don't care about papers and that is FINE! Everyone wants goats for different reasons. But unless I am having trouble selling my kids for what they are worth I won't drop the price, pet, butcher, breeding, it doesn't matter what they pitch to me. What I tell people when they approach me like this is "I can't lower the price at this time. If I do lower the price you will be the first to know" she is not the only one that wants no papers, those breeders are out there she can go find them. If she is dead set on your stock well I guess she needs to pay for those papers.
> I don't look at pet homes as not breeding though. She might enjoy kids or not want to deal with a doe screaming her head off every month or the risk of UC and really the list goes on. With dairy there is also the fact she just might want milk for herself. So I wouldn't be too angry that she is trying to pull one over on you, but no one is going to look out for you and your business but YOU!


The feelin i get is this..... she doesn't care where they come from but wants higher gen minis at pet prices. Cause she is jus tryin be cheap. And here high gen unreg minis are few and far between. If you do find them you are lucky and most oft times they look like crap. A lot of time, money and work goes into that. So people want the reg for documentation, milk lines and price. And to me if you are lookin for what she is she has a breedin plan in mind. Esp since she is wantin a buck. Heck she asked what i would sell my f4 boy for even with the poor pic of him when i first got him. He looked sad with his ribs showin... but he was in rut big time so i looked more at his body than that one bit. He is smaler than my f5 dude. I just feel like dangit we paid for those lines and at not pet prices for a reason lol. I don't want a huge business for me... just lossa milks. . But i also need sell kids because i don't have room for more. If she wanted two bucks or wethers yep completely pet thing... cause like you said the wethers can have problems. But not with her wantin both intact sexes.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

You all are AWESOME!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I say his a lot but I am one that has to learn things the hard way. And it is so hard to go back and remember things. Was that kid worthy of being registered? What did I charge for it and what is a fair price to ask for the papers? What kid is this and is it even mine! You would have to take 4 pictures and keep them in your records plus every single thing about the animal and keep it for 8-10 years. I don’t know about anyone else but I’m not even making enough for my time as it is lol 
I also thought about putting my tattoo in all kids. There is one 4h person that buys kids and says they are her stock. I was annoyed and wanted the credit for them. But in the end I decided if she wanted to be petty let her I don’t want the headache. It will come back and bite her one day 
You dog is the same as my horse. She has papers. I will probably never breed her, never do anything other then ride her but she came with papers. They are mine, I paid for them, I should get them lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> If they are registerable, sell them for that price. Since you don't know what they are really going to do with them, I'd sell them for full price. I'd even hand her the registration papers for her to do whatever she wants with them. You can always say you only sell registered and she can choose to register or not.


Thanks for this! All of you have just sqid what is in my brain for this. I guess i jus needed someone else to tell me i wasn't bein ugly on it.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm a little late to this thread but I wanted to share my thoughts. Something you should always remember is the quality of your animals do not change whether they plan to breed or not. The quality of what you're selling is the same. 

Example, I have this come up with my Siberian husky puppies a lot. I take a lot of pride in the quality I have raised. Just because they claim they do not want the registration papers does not change the quality of my puppies so my price doesn't change either. 

Now dogs compared to goats is a little different as I can discount for pets as people spay females where as goats is another story. As a breeder you can not stop them from breeding if the animals are intact. Purchasing a buck and a doe and not wanting the buck wethered would be a good indication they plan to breed. 

Another point I'd like to bring up tho is I plan to breed (as I breed other animals) and all of my breeders I 100% consider my "pets". 

The last point I'd like to bring up is there is no stopping the lady from breeding the doe regardless or if she sells it then the new owner breeding. You could always offer two wethers and that may open the discussion for her breeding plans.


----------



## SonRise Acres (Apr 24, 2018)

If she didn’t care, she’d buy different goats. You don’t go to a Porsche dealer if you don’t care about top brand and then ask to pay Ford prices. You go to a Ford dealer and start there. Don’t lower your prices just because she wants a Porsche for a pet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree SonRise Acres.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Sorry, but I do not understand the problem...

I have an item for sale that I think I can sell for a price. Someone comes by and offers less than my price. I can either sell to that person for the lower price or wait for someone else. How they plan to use my item does not enter into the equation. 

I know, others have said as much.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Offer to wether him since he will be a pet.


Great response. That way you don't have to call anyone out for being dishonest. If they are telling the truth, you are saving them the expense and THE EMBARRASSSMENT of having him do all those ornery things bucks do to their family and friends.


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Yes!!! I don't care if they don't want the papers, if they paid for them they get them. They can throw them away, burn them to keep warm or whatever they wish. It will also save you a headache down the road if the buyer decides to sell her or want her registered, or her offspring, and they come back asking for them, and you have to explain that the papers cost more blah blah. If you decide to sell without papers and they or someone else comes at you for them (which happens so often and is so annoying) you can tell them it papers were offered on the goat she would have them. Another way to safe this from happening is don't tattoo the goat unless it's being sold with papers. Put a scrapies tag in instead


Yes to this. We bought some from someone who bought previously registered goats but never transferred ownership. He still had the signed papers from the previous owners and we were able to get these girls registered. Made us very happy. Even if they don't want the papers, a few years down the line you may have someone like me knocking on your door! Put it to her this way: even if she doesn't want to register them, she is still paying for their genetics. Papers only supply proof of their genetics.


----------



## rocky creek (Apr 6, 2018)

Your feed/vet bills are not cheaper for unregistered goats! I wouldn't offer them the option of unregistered for less money. Paperwork is relatively cheap...cost of application? offer $25 discount.


----------

